# Recommended Reading



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

25 Home Automation Projects for the Evil Genius $16.47 on Amazon.

Teaches you how you can use one simple computer program to run virtually ANYTHING inside _and_ outside of your home. B/W illustrations show you what to do and what you can expect to see as the end result. I got this book through the library I work at and found it to be rather enlightening. If you have a home, a computer, and a penchant for tinkering with both then I highly recommend this book.


----------



## DoubleTap (Nov 15, 2007)

At face value I tend to agree with the Mind set of who reviewed the book. However I understand the reason for the book. Not everyone is "mechanically inclind" or "Bob the Builder" I'll bet most people who buy this book fall into one of those classifications. 

Myself If I didn't know I'd go ask the people who do it for a living. I wouldn't buy a book unless it came from an author who actually did it, and was successful at it.

after reading Jerri lefords Bio I would have to say she strikes me as a common sense oportunist. She is just good and writing it down, putting it in a book and seperating you from your wallet.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I based what I wrote on actually reading the book. I'll admit I don't know everything about rigging a house, but the ideas were simple enough.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 22, 2011)

> Recommended Reading


Yes it seems to be and the price IS JUST RIGHT!

I can see why your a team manager here,you find good stuff









Thank you!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Don't count on the book is the same price since this post is over 4 years old:grin:

BG


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes i went to the page and saw the price


----------

